
Deliveroo was the poster child for venture capitalism. Not looking so good now - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/02/deliveroo-venture-capitalism-food-delivery-business-model
======
mytailorisrich
I have used Deliveroo quite a lot recently to order from convenience stores
because there was a free delivery offer.

Otherwise I no longer order anything through them because it has become too
expensive: for most places the delivery fee is about £4 for me now and
Deliveroo charges a 50p service fee on top of that.

For food I order from my local pizza places. They are not on Deliveroo and
delivery is free as it has always been.

Now, I suspect that people in general are not confident about how the food is
prepared and handled at the time being. My wife bans me from ordering food for
this very reason...

